# Kohler ch22 no spark help!



## Bigboost (May 21, 2014)

Hey guys as said I have a kohler horizontal shaft 22hp engine that I can't get spark out of. I bought the engine already out of the machine for a repower project. I have the engine on the bench, wired it up to a good battery and ignition switch, I have power to each coil. I cleaned the magnet and coils, magnet is still strong , checked coil air gap three times and set it to .012. Coils are ohming crazy, nothing from plug boot to coil body and open from each terminal and coil body . I think my meter may be acting up, so assuming for now coils are good what could I be missing? Also what is the sure way to know if this engine was equipped with the spark andvance module (Sam)? Thanks in advance


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Clarify how you have the ign modules connected. For the std ign system, besides the sparkplug wire, the only other wire connection is a ground wire that goes to the ign switch. The switch grounds that connection with the key in the off position. NO power (12v) should be going to the ign module.


----------



## enigma-2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bigboost said:


> Coils are ohming crazy, nothing from plug boot to coil body and open from each terminal and coil body. I think my meter may be acting up, so assuming for now coils are good what could I be missing?


Leave the spark plug connected and remove the small (ground) wire and position so it doesn't touch anythng. Start engine. 

If it starts, the magneto ground wire is either shorting out on frame or finding ground through (or past) the ig switch somehow. (Note, you can't stop the engine by using the ig switch with this method, to stop engine short the magneto wire to engine frame). 

However, if it doesn't start and you are certain the magneto is good, the only thing left is the spark plug wire attached to the magneto and running to the plug. 

Personally I would suspect the magneto is bad.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The SAM is a black box that is sunk into the engine shroud (fits partway through a hole in the shroud) and has a bundle of wires coming out of it. If your coils only have a single wire besides the spark plug wire, then you don't have the SAM module. If you only have the one small wire attached to each coil, then start by removing the shroud and then disconnecting that wire from each coil and then test for spark. Don't just disconnect the plug wire and leave it hang because that can damage the coil if you don't have the plug connected and grounded. I recommend using a gap type spark tester one plug at a time.


----------



## Branden bailey (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a kohler ch22s with no spark unless you unplug coil wires?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Are you sure the ignition switch is the right configuration for the wiring harness on that CH22? There shouldn't be any power going to the magnetos as Mickey said....

There are dozens of different configurations as to the terminal functions/positions on an ignition switch. The magnetos connect to the "M" terminal on the switch.

Here's a link to "Ignition Switch Configurations" posted in the manuals section of this forum. Open it and you'll see the huge number of variations as to where the "M" terminal can be located on a simple 5-prong ignition switch. Take a look at just the top row switches..... The 33-386 switch won't work correctly if the engine was wired for a 33-397 next to it. They look exactly the same, but they wire up completely different to the engine.

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ignition-swtich-configurations.461/

What you think is the "M" terminal on the switch you're using is probably an R, A, or Y terminal, indicated by the presence of 12VDC. If you discover that it is indeed the actual "M" terminal, then your switch may be corroded internally.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Branden bailey said:


> I have a kohler ch22s with no spark unless you unplug coil wires?


What's it mounted on? The one that is the topic of this thread isn't mounted and he's "bench" testing it....


----------



## Howard S (Nov 13, 2020)

Bigboost said:


> Hey guys as said I have a kohler horizontal shaft 22hp engine that I can't get spark out of. I bought the engine already out of the machine for a repower project. I have the engine on the bench, wired it up to a good battery and ignition switch, I have power to each coil. I cleaned the magnet and coils, magnet is still strong , checked coil air gap three times and set it to .012. Coils are ohming crazy, nothing from plug boot to coil body and open from each terminal and coil body . I think my meter may be acting up, so assuming for now coils are good what could I be missing? Also what is the sure way to know if this engine was equipped with the spark andvance module (Sam)? Thanks in advance


----------



## Howard S (Nov 13, 2020)

I have a Kohler 22 with new kohler coils set at .011 and grn disconnected ans still no spark. need help


----------

